

LazyTruth - truth detector plugin for Chrome - jnazario
http://www.lazytruth.com/

======
Wingman4l7
I applaud the technique -- combating the misinformation immediately and
alongside it, with no expenditure of time or effort. A boon for those without
enough search savvy for debunking. Speed is of the essence: debunk it while
the person still cares, hasn't repeated it or passed it on to anyone, and
hasn't built long-term memory of the misinformation.

Unfortunately, the "About" page says nothing about how it actually works. Does
it just search "snopes/[fact-check website] [string from email long enough to
be unique]" and parse the results?

